# Crazy Coyote question



## kbotta (Dec 3, 2007)

Friends land is over run with coyotes. Holes, and dens everywhere.

Do you think we could throw a few smoke bombs into their dens, and wait on them with drawn guns? (seriously)

Do you think they have escape routes out of there dens (other entrances)??

We were going to wait until after Deer season, so I thought I'd get a few ideas.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

kbotta said:


> Friends land is over run with coyotes. Holes, and dens everywhere.
> 
> Do you think we could throw a few smoke bombs into their dens, and wait on them with drawn guns? (seriously)
> 
> ...




Smoke rises.  Gas works better.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2007)

Better think twice.  This is from the guide:

– Disturb wildlife dens, holes, or homes, or
drive wildlife, except venomous snakes, from
their dens, holes, or homes.


----------



## MDawson (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes they will have other entrances and exits


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Randy said:


> Better think twice.  This is from the guide:
> 
> – Disturb wildlife dens, holes, or homes, or
> drive wildlife, except venomous snakes, from
> their dens, holes, or homes.



For the record...I was KIDDING.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Are coyotes a game species in Georgia?
> 
> Page 8 of Georgia Hunting regulations.
> 
> ...




I was serious 

Kill 'em.  Get a lawn chair and sit there.  Funny thing is they are probably armadillo holes.  Quickest way to find out is nose around there put some sticks, or leaves around the entrance, leave a lot of scent.  A coyote will abandon that den, but an armadillo will keep on coming back.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Are coyotes a game species in Georgia?
> 
> Page 8 of Georgia Hunting regulations.
> 
> ...



No, they are not considered game species.  But the post I made said "wildlife".  And they are wildlife.


----------



## Jeb (Dec 3, 2007)

I've always been told coyotes only use dens while raising young pups . They breed late January  into February . Put a trail cam over the den , see what or if anything is using it.
                          Jeb


----------



## kbotta (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I should have clarified. This will be on a tract in Alabama (of course!). 
So someone said they only use there dens Jan to Feb. for raising young pups. Thats when we should do it then? We were going to wait until after hunting season for sure. We were also thinking about getting some exp'd trappers. there's a lot of yotes out there...
Kev


----------



## Jeb (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sorry Kbotta , forget the breeding dates. Those dens shouldnt be used by coyotes until Spring and part of Summer from what I've been told thru the years. If they look like they are being used , try a trail cam to see whats there. Goodluck !
                  Jeb


----------



## kbotta (Dec 4, 2007)

If they don't use the dens as mentioned above till breeding season, what do they do? Bed down like deer?
 I have an electronic game call, never used it but it sounds cool 
I was just thinking of sitting in a box blind and trying it. 
This land is part of a cove, that runs up a "mountain" that is connected to bankhead nat'l forest.
We here the yotes running the ridges, and on top (in the evening). Should we try to call them into the fields, or sit the ridges? Sorry for the uneducated questions - never hunted coyotes specifically.
Kevin


----------



## sweet 16 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was awakened last night at 2:10 a.m. .Could hear them near my house. My Pointers (In kennels) howl back just like them. I just got a Savage Classic 17 but having a problem with firing pin stike being soft. Should get it back soon. Don't you have to have someone spot with red light while someone else shoots ?


----------



## Jeb (Dec 4, 2007)

Kbotta  I noticed your location says Huntsville , would that be Alabama? If so I know someone in your area that could tell you exactly how to hunt those coyotes.
                       Jeb


----------



## kbotta (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep. H-vegas Alabama 
Tell me a little more...
Kev


----------



## ryano (Dec 4, 2007)

kill em all


----------



## Jeb (Dec 4, 2007)

kbotta said:


> Yep. H-vegas Alabama
> Tell me a little more...
> Kev



www.easterncoyotes.com

Alot of good stuff there. Richard Baxter with Crow Creek Productions. Its a fairly new site with changes almost daily , but he's been predator hunting for years. He also has a new video coming out Feb. 1st .  Go to his site and contact him , he want steer you wrong. Goodluck !
                      Jeb


----------

